# " The Verkreath Horror " - Book 2 of the [Deathsworn Arc] (Book 1 is now FREE!)



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Instead of an easy ride home to claim his reward, he finds himself fleeing a fanatical dragon cult and a horde of vile creatures - determined to devour his entire party.

Just when things couldn't get any worse, he is faced with the even greater horror, of Brael Truthseeker's enigmatic 'Truth'.

_Battle-worn and weary, Saul and the survivors of the dragon encounter must travel south to collect their reward. When the fanatical dragon cult appears, desperate for revenge - Saul's party is forced to flee into a network of abandoned dwarfish tunnels. Deep beneath the surface, they face the horror of the Verkreath and of Brael's 'Truth'. Even if they survive, their lives will be changed forever._

*The Deathsworn Arc Series of Epic Fantasy Novels:- *
_Deathsworn Arc : The Last Dragon Slayer 
Deathsworn Arc 2 : The Verkreath Horror
Deathsworn Arc 3 : The Blood Queen
Deathsworn Arc 4: Rise of the Archmage
_

The Deathsworn Arc is a dark, epic fantasy series with a subtle core theme of atheism and pragmatism. The series explores coping with loss of faith and what the reality of living under the rule of a tyrannical god-like being might be like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Thanks,

Is there a place you can see all the threads you've started/replied to?

*Where is the Kboards bookmark tool? I'm having trouble finding it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

martyns said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Is there a place you can see all the threads you've started/replied to?
> 
> *Where is the Kboards bookmark tool? I'm having trouble finding it!


Martyns,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you! I've also posted this response in your thread.

you can tap on "show new replies to your posts" in the top part of every forum page, near your profile picture to see all the threads you've started/replied to that have gotten new responses.

You can add threads to your bookmarks by tapping on the "Add Bookmark" at the top right above the uppermost post in the thread you're in; you can see all the threads you've bookmarked by going to "My Bookmarks" in the top menu bar on every KBoards page.

Let me know if you have any trouble finding these.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Found the bookmark! Thanks for that!

Is there a way of seeing all my posts? I want to bookmark some of the threads I've posted on.

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

martyns said:


> Found the bookmark! Thanks for that!
> 
> Is there a way of seeing all my posts? I want to bookmark some of the threads I've posted on.
> 
> Thanks!


Easy peasy. Tap on your name at the right of the posts, or on Profile in the top. On the left side, you should see a link to "Show Posts." Tap on that and all of your posts should show up.

Let me know if you have any problems.

Betsy


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Betsy! That's great!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Yay!

Got my updated blurbs up for books 1 and 2!

Are they more enticing than the originals? I don't know, but I doubt they can be any _less_.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Book 1 and 2 should start being distributed through Ingram Spark soon!

Book 3 is now really, close to coming out on Kindle!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Book 3 is now out on Kindle!

Book Bazaar entry will appear soon!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

If this sounds interesting and you're thinking of giving it a go - now is a good time! I've just reduced the price of the first book to the minimum Amazon will allow! I'm hoping to tempt a few readers into trying a new author this way.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA £0.77 !

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA $1.29 !


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Version 6.2.6 of 'The Verkreath Horror' is now uploaded! If you have this and haven't read it yet, please request the latest version from Amazon Customer Services. I've re-read my Ingram Spark paperback version 6.2.5 and spotted a handful of typo's and errors. Hopefully 6.2.6 will be spot on!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Important notice!

Book 1 is now FREE on Amazon.com as well as Nook, Kobo and Smashwords!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Book 1 has been doing VERY in the FREE store!

I love this review it recently received:-

"Well written with imaginative use of standard characters, elves that are more than your standard pretty girl or tiny warrior, dwarf without attitude and with intelligence, heroes with flaws and not every ending is a happy one or every encounter works out for the best. And a dragon that is both morally superior and evil at the same time, reflecting a measure of humanity and the moral ambiguities we face. One has to wonder about the mindset the author comes from."


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

New - Mike Rose-Steel edited version of book 1 has just been uploaded! Look out for version 6.5 of 'Deathsworn Arc: The Last Dragon Slayer'


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Book 1 has been doing VERY in the FREE store!
> 
> I love this review it recently received:-
> 
> "Well written with imaginative use of standard characters, elves that are more than your standard pretty girl or tiny warrior, dwarf without attitude and with intelligence, heroes with flaws and not every ending is a happy one or every encounter works out for the best. And a dragon that is both morally superior and evil at the same time, reflecting a measure of humanity and the moral ambiguities we face. One has to wonder about the mindset the author comes from."


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 61 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 65 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 64 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 71 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of this series FREE here:-










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 71 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 71 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 79 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> ...


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 90 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 90 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 91 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 93 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 93 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 95 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 96 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 96 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 100 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 101 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 101 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 104 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 109 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 109 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 111 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 112 Reviews! 4.0 Star Rating!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> ...


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 113 Reviews! 4.0 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 121 Reviews! 4.0 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 125 Reviews! 4.1 Star Rating!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> ...


----------

